# advice re feeding otocinclus



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I have some otocinclus which I am concerned are not getting enough algae ( I know - a good problem to have). I have tried feeding them with blanched spinach and cucumber both of which they are not eating (although my amano shrimp went to town). The otos in my other tank that has a lot more algae have huge bellies, while these do not. Does anybody have any advice for supplementary feeding of otos?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

You'd be surprised how well these fish sustain themselves on decaying plant matter and little bits of algae.

The best food I know of to draw them out is canned unsalted green beans. Even then, I've had healthy oto's snub this in favor of other sources within the tank.

Sometimes the food they've been raised with is best, and this may very well be algae wafers. I tend towards hikari for lack of access to New Life Spectrum wafers, which is the brand that the rest of my fish get when flake is on the menu. I'd advise against Wardley in general; their wafers seem to cause chronic water fogging despite their claims. Again, just my experience.

-Philosophos


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I will feed frozen vegetables such as peas, beans and others. 
Peas, Lima Beans, and the immature beans that come out of green beans are all prepared the same way: pop them out of their skins. 
Green beans are a favorite. The inside is tender, and the fish will get started on them sooner if they are cut open to expose the inside. "French Cut" is how the label reads on some. 
Zuchini, broccoli (especially the stems), Asparagus (we eat the tender tips, the fish get the tough ends), and many other vegetables are good. Just cook enough to be a little bit tender, not cooked to mush. When the vegies are a little bit firm they will hold up longer in the tank. 
Harder vegies such as pumpkin, yam and winter squash are better baked or microwaved, with not much water. Boiling seems to make them too soft, and they will fall apart in the tank too fast. 
Leafy greens might be blanched, but just enough until they turn a bright color, and not until they wilt. This will be a little longer for collards and similar stiff greens, and almost no time at all for something as tender as spinach. 
The softer greens and fruit can be served raw, too. Try thin sliced or orange, strawberries, melon and banana. 

If your fish will accept algae wafers then stick an algae wafer into any of these vegies. As the fish starts eating the algae wafer they will move over onto the vegie, and will learn that it is food, too. 

It is no problem at all if the other fish eat these vegies; they need the vitamins and so on, too. You do not need to feel bad that 'they are eating the Oto's food'. It is all food for all the fish. Feed more when you find out which are the most popular vegies.


----------



## fishyerik (Oct 8, 2008)

Peas and beans are OK, most other vegetables is to be considered as gut filling, fibers and vitamins, which is great for overweight individuals. Not that Otocinclus doesn't need fibers and vitamins, but that's present in any brand name goldfish pellets, which is cheap and convenient, and the fish receive an array of vitamins and other nutrients every feeding. And not to forget, it contains a relevant amount of protein. Most other brand name staple fish foods would be just as good.


----------

